

Digital Age Is Slow to Arrive in Rural America  - mikek
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/02/18/us/18broadband.html

======
gamble
The province I live in, Alberta, had a similar problem getting rural
communities online. There are a few dozen independent wireless ISPs that cover
most of the smaller towns, but the sticking point was getting a decent
backbone connection out that far. The phone company was basically never going
to turn a profit on rural service, so the government eventually paid to trench
out >10,000km of fibre and build point-to-point wireless links:

<http://www.servicealberta.ca/AlbertaSuperNet.cfm>

------
Bossman
I can't imagine being cut off from the Internet so badly. These things take
time to spread fully, though. It's hard to force it when our networks are
slower and more expensive than most other modern nations in the world.

